# samba 4.0.17 as AD member: "valid users" bug??



## pukkita (May 15, 2014)

Hi,

I've setup samba 4.0.17 on FreeBSD 10 RELEASE as an AD member.

wbinfo -u, wbinfo -g etc work fine.

What doesn't work (right) is the "valid users" parameter.

I'f valid users specifies a single user, no problem; if valid users specifies a domain group, nobody from this group is able to access the share, you will get an NT_STATUS_DENIED always, though debugging shows winbindd seems to do its job fine.

I've searched high and low and this seems to be a bug found  with no solution apart from using a third party app (on Linux).

Just tried after upgrading to 10.0-RELEASE-p3 #0 and samba4-0.17_1, same issue.

Is this not supported under samba 4 and FreeBSD?


----------

